# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  سطلة لي ياسر

## midris3

*مره مسطول فرنسي قال لي مسطول سوداني تعال على بلدنا وانا اوريك التكنلوجيا
 ساقو معاهو واداهو فأس وقال ليهو احفر قعد احفر 3 متر  لحد مالقى سلك قام الفرنسي قال ليهو شوفت احنا مما اتخلقنا وعندنا internet
. قام المسطول السوداني ضحك وقال ليهو طيب انت تعال بلدنا وانا اوريك التكنلوجيا بعد مارجعوا اداهو فاس وقال ليهو احفر هنا بس
 الفرنسي حفر 3 يوم مالقى حاجه
 قام السوداني قال ليهو احنا من اول مااتخلقنا وعندنا  ويرلس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه
*

----------


## midris3

*هاهاهاهاها 
طيب هاك دي
مرة بنت بتتونس مع ود عمها في النت !
و قاعدة بتتجدع عليه بس هو بارد و ما معبرها ..
آخر اشي زهجت قالت ليو :

  /
  ... ... ... ... ... \
  /
  \
  /
  \

ماداير ترد مش هاك الكبيرة .. !
بمشي مع حسام صاحبك لينا سنتين
  و بنتكلم كل يوم ثلاث ساعات
  و بنطلع مع بعض كل أسبوع

  قال ليها :
هاكي الاكبر منها :)

  /
  \
  /
  \

أبوكي قاعد جنبي وبيقرا في كلامك...!
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ههههههههههههههههههههااااي  قويــــــــــــة
*

----------


## مناوي

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*عسكري قبض تلاته مساطيل بلفو في سجاره .. قعدو يسترحمو ويحنسو .. قال ليهم بسألكم كل واحد سؤال البعرف الاجابة بخليهو يمشي .. سأل الاول في مباراة برشلونه وريال مدريد منو الفاز ؟؟ رد المسطول برشلونه ... العسكري قال ليهو صاح اتخارج .. سأل التاني في معركة بدر بين المسلمين والكفار منو الانتصر فيها ؟؟ رد المسطول المسلمين .. العسكري قال ليهو صاح اتخارج .. سأل التالت بتستنتج شنو من الاسئله دي ؟؟ رد المسطول : برشلونه والمسلمين اتأهلو للنهائي ..
 هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*هههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
آآآآآآآآآآآآآخ يا مصارينى !!
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*حلوة بتاعت برشلونة والمسلمين دي 
بتاعت مساطيل بالجد
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله يجازيك
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*مروركم ساي يخليني اردم زيادة

كخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
مسطووول ومعاه واحد تاني  كانو راكبين الطيارة سوا ,,
وفجاة حصل عطل فني ,,ادوهم مظلات وقالو ليهم نطوا,,, لمن وصلوا الواطه لقوا المسطول ميت؟!!!
قامو سالو المعاه :- 
 انت حييت وهو مات كيف؟؟؟
  قال ليهم : قدر ما قلت ليهو يا زول افتح المظلة ؟؟
...يقول لي: 
 .
  .
  .
  .

 المسطول ,,,بالنسبه لي انك بتقول لي افتح المظلة ,,المطرة صابه مثلا !!
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*شكلت .. الازواج بعد عشرين سنه ..
  .
  .
  .
  .
...  .
 ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ_:ﻛﻨﺖ ﺃﻋﻤﻰ ﻭ ﺃﻃﺮﺵ
  ﻭﺃخرص .. ﺍﺭﺗﺤﺘﻰ
  ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ_:ﻳﺎ ﺧﺎﻳﻦ ﻳﺎ ﻏﺪﺍﺭ
  ﺩﻩ ﺍﺣﻨﺎ ﺑﻴﻨﻨﺎ ﺭﻭﻭﻣﺎﺕ ﻭﺷﺎﺗﺎﺕ ﻭ ﺩﻭﺕ
  ﻭ ﻛﻮﻡ
  ﺧﻼﺹ ﻧﺴﻴﺖ ﺍﻹﻳﻤﻴﻼﺕ ؟؟
  ﺍﻧﺖ ﺃﻛﻴﺪ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺨﻚ ﻓﻴﺮﻭﺱ ﻋﺎﻭﺯﻟﻚ
  ﻓﻮﺭﻣﺎﺕ
  ﺑﻘﻰ ﻳﺮﺿﻴﻜﻢ ﻳﺎﻫﻮﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭ
  ﻳﺎﺧﺪﻧﻰ ﺃﻭﻥ ﻻﻳﻦ
  ﻭﻳﺮﻣﻴﻨﻰ ﺃﻭﻑ ﻻﻳﻦ؟
  خليتك لي الله.. منك لله
  ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟليله ﺍﻧﺖ ﺇﻧﻔﻴﺰﻳﺒﻞ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻰ
  ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ:
  _ﻭﺍﻧﺘﻰ ﺭﻳﻤﻮﻑ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻼﺗﺔ
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*جكـس..حس
 ..قــوم ألبس..
 جـاك البـس..
 كاتم الحس..
 ......خاتم ألماس..
... ...كمال ترباس..
 زحمه ناس..
 كتيره خلاس..
 أرقد نوم..
 أقعد قوم..
 اتكل حوم..
 هاك المايك..
 أعمل لايك..
 جيب أبريق..
 وخت تعليق..
 أبلع ريق..
 وسيك سيك معلق فيك..

 مسطول بغني راب
----------------------------
مسطول خطيبتو قالت ليو العاجبك شنو فيني قوامي الانجليزي ولا عيوني الناعسه ولابشرتي الناعمه ٠ المسطول عاين ليها من فوق لي تحت وقال عاجبني خيالك الواسع ده خخخخخخخخخخخخ
------------------

ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﺳﻤﻪ ﺟﻮﺭﺝ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﺳﻤﻪ ﻣﻴﺸﻴﻞ
 ﺗﺎﻫﻮﺍ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺮﺍ ﻭﻣﺎﺗﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻉ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻄﺶ
 ﻓﺠﺄﻩ ﻟﻘﻮ ﻣﺴﺠﺪ
... ﻗﺎﻝ ﺟﻮﺭﺝ ﻟﻤﻴﺸﻴﻞ:
 ...ﺍﻧﺎ ﺭﺡ ﺃﻗﻮﻝ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﺳﻤﻲ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ
 ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻳﻌﻄﻮﻧﻰ ﺃﻛﻞ ﻭﻣﻲ ﻭ ﻳﻜﺮﻣﻮﻧﻲ!
 ﻣﻴﺸﻴﻞ ﻗﺎﻝ:ﻻ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺑﺤﻜﻴﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﺳﻤﻲ ﻣﻴﺸﻴﻞ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﺑﺪﻭ ﻳﺼﻴﺮ ﻳﺼﻴﺮ!
 ﺷﺎﻓﻬﻢ ﺷﻴﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺠﺪ ﻭﺳﺄﻟﻬﻢ ﻋﻦ
 ﺍﺳﺎﻣﻴﻬﻢ
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﺟﻮﺭﺝ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﺳﻤﻲ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ
 ﻭﻣﻴﺸﻴﻞ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﺳﻤﻲ ﻣﻴﺸﻴﻞ
 ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﺃﻋﻄﻮ ﻣﻴﺸﻴﻞ ﺍﻛﻞ ﻭﻣﻴﻪ
 ﻭﺍﻛﺮﻣﻮﻩ
 ﻭﺍﻧﺖ ﻳﺎ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺯﻱ ﻣﺎ ﺗﻌﺮﻑ.
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .ﺍﺣﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺷﻬﺮ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ
 --------------
يقال والعهدة على الراوي , الذي ليس مهماً أن تصدقه , أن نجاراً    عجوزاً كان يعمل في صناعة المراكب على شاطئ أبوروف في بأم درمان , وبينما هو    منهمك في عمله سقط منه ( المنشار ) في النهر , فجلس يبكي على ضياعه , وكانت    هناك ( جنية شقراء ) تراقبه ( غالباً كانت قاعدة قريب من سوق الطلح العجيب داك    ) فحضرت إليه الجنية وسألته : 
 -( الببكيك شنو يا عمو) ؟
 قال النجار في هلع :
 -( لقد سقط منشاري في النهر ,... وبعدين    إنتي منو يا بتي ) ؟
 لم ترد عليه الجنية الجميلة الشقراء , بل غطست في النهر , وخرجت    بمنشار من ذهب وسألته : 
 -( ده منشارك يا عمو ) ؟ 
 قال النجار : ( لا ما منشاري ) 
 فغطست الجنية مرة ثانية وخرجت بمنشار من فضة وسألته : 
 -( يا هو ده يا عمو ) ؟ 
 قال النجار دون تردد :
 -( برضو لا , ما حقي ) 
 ثم غطست الجنية مرة ثالثة , وخرجت بمنشار من البرونز وسألته : 
 -( أكيد ده منشارك ) ؟ 
 رد عليها النجار : ( لا ) 
 لم تيأس الجنية بشعرها الأشقر المبتل , وحبيبات الماء تنزلق على    تضاريسها الجاحظة , فغطست مرة أخرى وخرجت بمنشاره الحديدي ( الشين ) وسألته : 
 -( يا هو ده يا عمو مش ) ؟
 -قال : نعم وقد إرتسمت السعادة عليه    لحصوله على منشاره , فقامت 
 الجنية الشقراء بإهدائه المنشار الذهبي والفضي والبرونزي ,    لأمانته وصدقه .
 مرت الأيام والليالي , وجاء يوم ( كثير الغيوم كثير المطر ) ,    واذا بذات الرجل وهو ( كان قاعد يتفسح ) مع زوجته على شاطئ النيل , فإنزلقت    قدمها , وسقطت في النهر , فجلس النجار يبكي , فحضرت ذات الجنية الشقراء وسألته    : 
 -( الببكيك شنو يا عمو , برضو منشارك    تاني وقع ) ؟
 -قال : ( أبداً , أم أولادي وقعت في    الموية ) 
 فغطست الجنية وخرجت تحمل من جوف الماء ( هيفاء وهبي شخصياً )    وسألته : 
 -( دي ياها مرتك يا عمو النجار ) ؟ 
 قال النجار دون أن يهتز له جفن أو ( قسيمة ) أو حتى ( عشرة الأيام ) :
 -( آي والله يا بتي , يا ها ذاتا مرتي    الوقعت مني ) 
 قطبت الجنية الشقراء جبينها وقالت : 
 -( كضاب يا عمو , ليه داير تغشني ) ؟ 
 رد الرجل في مسكنة ودهاء :
 -( كضب شنو يا بتي , أنا خفت أقول ليكي    ما يا ها , تقومي تغطسي 
 تاني تجيبي لي ( أليسا ) ولو قلت ليكي برضو ما ياها , تغطسي تجيبي    لي ( نانسي عجرم ) ولو قلت ليكي ما ياها , تغطسي تاني تجيبي لي مرتي ( الجد جد    ) ولو قلت ليكي ياها تب , تقومي تهدي لي هيفاء وأليسا ونانسي , وأنا راجل عجوز    ما بقدر على الدواهي دي كلها , قلت نشيل هيفاء ونمشي , وربنا يسهل علينا    وعليكي , وعلى التماسيح الحتاكل مرتي .
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*مسطول مشى أشترى كيلو لحم
 دفع القروش فجأه سمع صوت كديسه

 ميااااو مياااااو
 التفت الى الجزار وقال : أديها نص كيلو كبده
... ... ... ... الكديسه أكلت وقالت
 ميااااو مياااو
 المسطول قال أديها ربع بدون عظم
 المسطول مرق من الجزاره
 الجزار : ياأخونا أدينا حق الكبده
 وربع الصافى
 المسطول : لييه أديك
 .,
 ,
 أنا كنت بترجم ليك
 هى بتقول شنو
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*   مسطول قال لصاحبه: هو الريس ده ما يمشي المحكمه و يوريهم انه ما غلطان و يريحنا . صاحبه قاليه لكن السودان ماعضو في محكمة الجنايات, قا ليه طيب نحن كل يوم في محكمة النظام العام , نحن اعضاء فيها..!!! 

*

----------


## midris3

*رباطابى فى السعوديه مشلخ H
لاقاهو سعودى سألوا : شلوخك دى إيش معناها؟؟؟
قال ليهو : أنا وكيل الهوندا فى السودان
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

عسكري قبض تلاته مساطيل بلفو في سجاره .. قعدو يسترحمو ويحنسو .. قال ليهم بسألكم كل واحد سؤال البعرف الاجابة بخليهو يمشي .. سأل الاول في مباراة برشلونه وريال مدريد منو الفاز ؟؟ رد المسطول برشلونه ... العسكري قال ليهو صاح اتخارج .. سأل التاني في معركة بدر بين المسلمين والكفار منو الانتصر فيها ؟؟ رد المسطول المسلمين .. العسكري قال ليهو صاح اتخارج .. سأل التالت بتستنتج شنو من الاسئله دي ؟؟ رد المسطول : برشلونه والمسلمين اتأهلو للنهائي ..
 هههههههه



والله ده مامسطول ده واااااااااااعى .لومسطول كان حايكون زى الهلالاب عشمان بالهلال فى النهائى.
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*جداده مسطولة جابو ليها ديك تركي 

من ما شافتو قالت (( وااااااااااي )) 

قطعه من مهند
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

جداده مسطولة جابو ليها ديك تركي 

من ما شافتو قالت (( وااااااااااي )) 

قطعه من مهند




ملف مرفق 614ملف مرفق 614
*

----------


## الفارسه الذهبيه الخالديه

*:hhh::hhh: حلوووه جدا :hhh::hhh:
                        	*

----------

